# 2+2 = Green Card? Visa? Citizenship?



## Diane DeSade (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi All,


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

A bit too close to immigration fraud and a 5 year sentence and a $250k fine


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> A bit too close to immigration fraud and a 5 year sentence and a $250k fine


Yep!


----------

